# Moose's Summer Smokeoff August 24th



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Swany will be in town on Friday August 24th. We will be having a party starting at 5pm and people are welcome to bring tents.

I will supply hot dogs and water, along with a few other gifts. 

PM me for info and any questions.

Plan ahead as we do not want drunk drivers.

Moose


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice Moose! Very, very nice!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump...


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Good deal bro, can't wait. Some great times to be had for sure


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks like it would be a great time, but I've got an exam on that day and another on monday. I might be on study lockdown or if I'm doing alright in the classes maybe I can swing it. Put me down as a game time decision.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Darn, too far. Moose is safe for another day.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Bumps


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sux, I won't be around there until the UM/MSU game in Oct.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

loulax07 said:


> Sux, I won't be around there until the UM/MSU game in Oct.


We will get together then...


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't been on for a bit but I noticed this. Not sure if I actually could make it as I'm probably working, but just in case I can swing by, where is this going to actually be taking place? Also, any number of people you're expecting? Oh, and I'm confused by the tent comment.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> I haven't been on for a bit but I noticed this. Not sure if I actually could make it as I'm probably working, but just in case I can swing by, where is this going to actually be taking place? Also, any number of people you're expecting? Oh, and I'm confused by the tent comment.


LAKE ORION! How is it we have not gotten together yet? Unreal. anyway, the tents are if you dont want to drive after a night of cigars beer and scotch. or if you just want to smoke more Saturday.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> LAKE ORION! How is it we have not gotten together yet? Unreal. anyway, the tents are if you dont want to drive after a night of cigars beer and scotch. or if you just want to smoke more Saturday.


Probably because I work most nights and mornings back to back and so am never around the area or just getting back late and too tired to go anywhere, top on that preparing for business courses when I transfer out. But, I wasn't aware you wanted to meet up or anything. Being upfront though, it'd probably have to be at a cigar bar near Rochester, Bloomfield, or Clinton Twp or somewhere near those areas, since I only get a few hours off for the afternoon before I have to head out somewhere for the evening and so that'd be my lunch and break time.

Anyway, I'm still not sure if I can make it, hell I'm not even sure if I can make that Cigar Factory event on the 18th next week since its been over 40 days since I've had the time for a cigar, though I've been trying to find the time. At most, I'd only be able to stay for a few hours and so that's not all that fun. Not sure about the scotch though, more a wine and cider guy, heh.

Thank's for the reply, btw.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

You really need to find more time for yourself buddy


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I have some time, it's just pretty much for sleeping, or during my few hours inbetween jobs.

Summer was for college expenses and those don't pay for themselves, heh. Damn were they expensive, even the extra books were a headache.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

We may have a special guest, I am waiting for a response. Stay tuned.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn: special guest??? opcorn:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Hoping there will be nothing stopping me from coming.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah I'm not going to be able to make the 18th event I was hoping for today, and so I'm gonna try a bit harder to see if I can make it for this, though I gotta say, I have a feeling a lot more intense cigar smokers are going to be there than myself, feel a bit intimidated, heh.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> Yeah I'm not going to be able to make the 18th event I was hoping for today, and so I'm gonna try a bit harder to see if I can make it for this, though I gotta say, I have a feeling a lot more intense cigar smokers are going to be there than myself, feel a bit intimidated, heh.


I ask you to please not feel that way. This is about meeting fellow BOTL's not about how experienced you are. I have a few friends coming that know nothing about cigars, but always enjoy one with me during these events.
I assure you, you will love it if you can make it.

Moose


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll be heading over around 6:30-7pm, save some food for me.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll be coming up with Roman.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Tomorrow is the day, dont forget to bring beer and cigars.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Consider this your invite, wee you all there tonight at 5pm.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

5 it is. See ya soon, dude


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Big thanks to Moose and Mrs Moose for having us all. Had a great time, enjoyed some great sticks and met some new people, even learned a little bit too. Great way to spend a friday night.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Was great seeing everyone. Looking forward to the next one


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looked like a pretty good time! Thanks for stopping by in VHerf!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wish I could have made it but I couldn't swing it. Anyone take pics?


----------

